
.bloomberg gTLD Registration Policies [pdf] - landhar
https://data.bloomberglp.com/company/sites/26/2016/09/db-registration-policy.pdf
======
landhar
Noticed that mike.bloomberg redirects to the Bloomberg2020 campaign, and then
found the registration policies on nic.bloomberg.

This is the section that outlines the acceptable use of the TLD:

 _The Registry is intended to function as an online platform for the BP_
[Bloomberg Philanthropies] _and BLP_ [Bloomberg L.P.] _brands and, as such,
the registration of Domains must support the goals and missions of BP and BLP
and their brands._

